# parler de / du, de la, des - article



## sneakergroove

Bonsoir! C’est moi encore!
 
Je pense que c’est une faute de tape mais mieux vaut prévenir que guérir! Je feuilletais une méthode de français quand je suis tombé sur l’expression suivante:
 
Parler de projets futurs​  
J’ai vite regardé le tableau des contenus pour la chercher et c’était écrit dans le même façon. Pourtant dans le tableau il y avait d’autres expressions comme:
 
Parler des études​Parler des habitudes​Parler de la famille​Parler du temps​  
Et même:
 
Parler des lieux frequentés (Cette expression suit la même forme que ‘parler de projets futurs’, notamment nom + adjectif)​  
Est-ce l’expression ‘parler de projets futurs’ simplement une faute de tape et donc devrait écrite comme, ‘parler des projets futurs’ en suivant les autres exemples?
 
Merci d’avance
sneakergroove

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.
Pour la question de l'absence de préposition, voir parler (de / du, de la) + sujet de discussion - préposition & article.


----------



## tilt

Les deux sont corrects, mais ont des sens différents.
_Parler des _(= _de + les_)_ projets futurs _évoque l'ensemble des projets futurs, alors que _Parler de __projets futurs _n'en évoque que certains.
On pourrait dire de la même façon _parler d'études, parler d'habitudes_, etc.

Rien ne dit donc qu'il y ait une faute de frappe ici, sauf la construction des autres exemple qui plaide en ce sens.
Sur quoi porte la leçon dont est extraite cette liste d'expressions ?


----------



## sneakergroove

Bonsoir Tilt, merci de votre réponse.

  >Sur quoi porte la leçon dont est extraite cette liste d'expressions ?

  En fait j’ai trouvé ces expressions dans le tableau des contenus, donc elles ne signifient que les objectifs communicatifs pour la leçon. Par exemple, dans la leçon 19, on va apprendre à parler de projets futurs et à parler du temps. On va regarder le futur proche, le verbe vouloir, la condition etc. 

  Par contre, la leçon 15 va apprendre aux étudiants à parler des lieux fréquentés et à exprimer le but. La grammaire y inclut le verbe aller et pour + infinitif.

  Je pense donc que comme ces expressions sont utilisées pour indiquer les objectifs communicatifs, ça serait mieux d’aller avec ‘parler des projets futurs’ en suivant les autres formes mais comme les deux sont possibles il y doit avoir une raison pour laquelle on a écrit ‘parler de projets futurs’. 

  En tout cas, je comprends votre explication, tilt, mais c’est vraiment subtil, non?

  Amicalement,
  sneakergroove


----------



## tilt

sneakergroove said:


> En tout cas, je comprends votre explication, tilt, mais c’est vraiment subtil, non?


Pas tant que ça ! Tout dépend du contexte, encore une fois.
_Parler des projets futurs _implique que les projets considérés soient clairement identifiés et définis, et que la discussion porte sur la façon dont ils se réaliseront ou non.
_Parler de projets futurs _peut signifier _parler de certains des projets futurs_, et cette phrase se rapproche alors beaucoup de la première. Mais elle peut aussi avoir un sens très vague : on envisage l'avenir, on discute de manière informelle de ce qu'on imagine pour plus tard. On peut _parler de projets futurs _sans avoir de projets, en fait.


----------



## Chimel

sneakergroove said:


> En tout cas, je comprends votre explication, tilt, mais c’est vraiment subtil, non?


Ce n'est pas plus subtil que:
- "J'ai envie de fraises" : il n'y en a pas nécessairement devant moi, mais je ressens cette envie (c'est d'ailleurs souvent une phrase cliché attribuée à des femmes enceintes, qui auraient tout à coup des pulsions irrationnelles)
- "J'ai envie des fraises" : implique que plusieurs fruits m'ont été présentés, dont des fraises et j'ai envie de celles-là.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> - "J'ai envie des fraises" : plusieurs fruits m'ont été présentés, dont des fraises et j'ai envie de celles-là.


La présence d'autres fruits n'est même pas requise. 
"J'ai envie des fraises" implique que des fraises m'ont été présentées, et que j'en ai envie.


----------



## sneakergroove

Bonsoir tilt et chimel, merci de votre aide. Je comprends mieux maintenant la différence, grace à vos exemples. En fait chimel, j'ai déjà vu l'exemple que vous m'avez donné. 

J'ai envie de fraises. (C'est un envie pour des fraises; peut-être on va en acheter plus tard.)

J'ai envie des fraises. (Elles sont devant moi.)

Quant à votre exemple tilt, c'est plus clair et c'est probablement pour ça qu'on dit 'de' dans cette leçon car c'est pour apprendre à parler de certains de vos projets mais peut-être plutôt dans un facon général. Par exemple, on va apprendre quelques expressions et puis le futur proche et vouloir et on va pouvoir parler un peu de ça. 

Pourtant je voudrais vous poser une question. Je sais que vous avez dit que les deux sont possibles et je comprends pourquoi, mais dans ce cas pédagogique, lequel préfériez-vous? 

parler de projets futurs
ou
parler des projets futurs

A mon avis, comme il y a déjà beaucoup d'autres expressions avec la forme, du, de la et des dans cette méthode je pencherais pour 'des projets' mais c'est moi.

amicalement
sneakergroove


----------



## tilt

sneakergroove said:


> A mon avis, comme il y a déjà beaucoup d'autres expressions avec la forme, du, de la et des dans cette méthode je pencherais pour 'des projets' mais c'est moi.


C'est ce que je pense aussi.
La forme en _de _étant applicable à toutes les phrases, je ne vois pas la nécessité de différencier _parler de projets futurs_ des autres.


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je sais que devant un adjectif antéposé, l'article indéfini "des" devient "de", mais pour la phrase suivante :

"Vous avez vu les filles, là-bas ? Elles sont trop belles !"
Et c'est ainsi que mes amis et moi avons passé tout notre après-midi à parler de/des belles filles.

J'ai l'impression que le "des" et le "de" ont un signification différente ici...
Qu'en dites-vous ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, le sens est en effet différent:

_Nous avons parlé *de* belles filles._ → de certaines belles filles, des belles filles en général
_Nous avons parlé *des* belles filles._ → les belles filles dont il est question avant

Remarque : à l'oral, on pourrait confondre _belles filles_ (filles qui sont belles) avec _belles-filles_ (épouses de fils).


----------



## proyoyo

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, Maître. Comment se fait-il qu'un "des" normalement fautif (?) devant un adjectif antéposé se voit attribuer un tel sens ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention à ne pas tout mélanger… 

_une fille → *des* filles
__une belle fille → *de* belles filles
__la fille → *les* filles_
_la belle fille → *les* belles filles_

Mais lorsqu'il est combiné avec la préposition _de_, l'article défini pluriel _les_ devient _des_:

_une fille → __Nous avons parlé d'*une* fille__
des filles → __Nous avons parlé *de* filles_

_une belle fille → __Nous avons parlé d'*une* belle fille
__de belles filles → __Nous avons parlé *de* belles filles_

_la fille → __Nous avons parlé de *la* fille_
_les filles → __Nous avons parlé *des* fille_s (_de + les = des_)

_la belle fille → __Nous avons parlé de *la* belle fille
__les belles filles → __Nous avons parlé *des* belles filles_ (_de + les = des_)

Il ne faut donc pas confondre les deux sortes de _des_ (_des_ article indéfini / _des = de_ préposition _+ les_ article défini)


----------



## proyoyo

Ah, merci infiniment pour cette explication limpide, Maître !

PS : Pour ces deux passages :
_des filles → __Nous avons parlé *de* filles_
_de belles filles → __Nous avons parlé *de* belles filles
_Comment se fait-il que l'on ait "de" dans la première phrase alors qu'on n'a pas d'adjectif ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut bien que la *préposition* _de_ soit quelque part…


----------



## proyoyo

En effet, Maître  
Mais mon interrogation portait sur le "de" préposition qui suit naturellement un verbe ou un substantif. 
Par exemple : _
des filles → __Nous avons parlé *de* filles
__des filles → __Nous avons vu *des* filles_
On dit "parler *de *quelque chose", et on dit "voir quelque chose". 
Est-ce que le fait que le verbe (transitif indirect avec "de") ou le substantif soient suivis *naturellement *de la préposition fait que celle-ci remplace le "des" article indéfini ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_de_ (préposition)_ + *les* _(article défini)_ = *des*_

mais:

_de_ (préposition)_ + *des* _(article indéfini)_ = *de*_


----------



## proyoyo

Ah, merci, Maître ! 
Donc, avec ça, on dira :
Avec la formule "la compagnie *de*"
*des *gardes du corps => "La compagnie *de *gardes du corps le rassurait."
*les *gardes du corps => "La compagnie *des *gardes du corps le rassurait."
Est-ce cela ?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien ça!


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonjour à tous,

pourriez-vous juste vérifier ces phrases ci-dessous?

"Cette histoire parle de racisme"
"Cette histoire parle du racisme en France"

[…] 

Je sais que l'article défini s'emploie lorsqu'on veut préciser ou qualifier une chose. Pourtant, je ne suis pas sûr si mes phrases ci-dessus sont correctes.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Elles le sont.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Mais tenez, je viens de trouver cette phrase-ci sur internet:

"Cette vidéo parle *de l'*homosexualité"

Si ma phrase donnée au début de ce fil (Ca parle *de* racisme) est correcte, ne faudrait-il pas plutôt dire: "Cette vidéo parle *d'*homosexualité"?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Marie3933

Bonsoir, IlEnAppert!
Non, il ne _"faut"_ pas dire _*d'*homosexualité_ ou _*de l'*homosexualité._
On peut dire les 2, c'est un choix.
Si on utilise l'article défini, on prend la notion dans son extension, comme un concept général: *le *racisme, *l'*homosexualité.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Je vois, Marie, merci beaucoup.

Je peux donc dire tant "Ca parle du racisme" que "Ca parle de racisme".

Merci beaucoup


----------



## sono Iran

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire cette phrase: "Je lui parle *de* maths." Est ce q'il ne faut pas dire: "Je lui parle *des* maths."?
Merci de me répondre.


----------



## Kwistax

les deux sont possible, c'est une question de degré entre général/particulier.

On peux dire: 
je lui parle _de _vacances: on veut évoquer l'idée de vacances, le plaisir, par exemple, qu'on peut avoir à partir en vacances.
On peux dire aussi:
je lui parle _des_ vacances: ici, on peut faire référence plus expressément à des vacances particulières, celles de cette année, par exemple.

Cela dit, "je lui parle _des_ vacances" peut aussi exprimer l'idée des vacances _en général_.
MAIS
"je lui parle _de_ vacances, ne veut JAMAIS exprimer des vacances _en particulier_!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Les deux sont possibles avec une légère différence de sens. L'emploi de l'article défini ( des= de+les) renvoie à un contexte connu, partagé par les interlocuteurs ( les maths qu'il est en train d'étudier / les maths qui lui causent du souci ...) , alors que la tournure indéfinie ne se réfère à rien de préalable : "Ils ne cessent de parler de maths et j'aimerais bien qu'ils changent un peu de sujet."


----------



## Paris666

Bonjour,

j'aimerais poser une autre question:

on dit: il parle *des* voitures. Est-ce qu'on peut dire aussi: Parler de voitures?

Merci!


----------



## janpol

"parler de voitures" est correct.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il y a une différence. _Parler des voitures_ renvoie à une certaine catégorie de voitures si bien qu'une telle expression est généralement complétée par une autre qui la détermine : _Il parle des voitures allemandes / de sport / qui ont été présentées au dernier salon_ ... _Parler de voitures_ veut dire avoir pour sujet de conversation les voitures ( en général ) comme on peut parler _de cuisine_ ou _de littérature_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que l'article défini de généralité est aussi possible. On peut donc très bien dire _Il parle *des* voitures_ en parlant des voitures *en général* et non pas d'une catégorie particulière.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Parler des voitures_ en général, oui, mais celui qui parle s'intéresse aux voitures ou tout au moins à certaines voitures ou catégories de voitures, ce qui rejoint un peu ce qu'a dit J.F. de Troyes. Pour qu'on dise de quelqu'un _il parle de la musique_, la musique a beau être au sens général, il faut qu'il s'y intéresse beaucoup.
_
Parler de voitures _en général, cette fois sans la moindre indication. Il parle de voitures, il ne parle pas de camions.
_
Parler voitures : _le sujet devient d'après moi pluriel, _ils_ _parlent voitures_, peu importe le détail, les uns peuvent être des passionnés, les autres non, simplement parce qu'ils se sont trouvé cet intérêt en commun. Ils auraient pu aussi bien parler musique, chiffons, sport, cuisine, grands vins, voyages, ou de n'importe quel autre grand thème.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> _Parler des voitures_ en général, oui, mais celui qui parle s'intéresse aux voitures ou tout au moins à certaines voitures ou catégories de voitures, ce qui rejoint un peu ce qu'a dit J.F. de Troyes.


Pourquoi faudrait-il absolument qu'il s'intéresse à certaines catégories de voitures ?  Encore une fois, il peut très bien aimer les voitures (en général) et en parler.

Ça me rappelle d'ailleurs les paroles d'une chanson de Patricia Kaas : « Il parle d'amour comme il parle des voitures. »


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il devait s'intéresser spécialement à certaines catégories de voitures mais que c'était une possibilité, l'autre possibilité, par laquelle j'ai commencé, étant qu'il s'intéresse aux voitures en général. S'il parle d'amour comme il parle des voitures, on comprend qu'il est un passionné de voitures. De toutes les voitures, je trouverais cela étonnant, c'est tout. Quoiqu'il en soit il y a donc bien une différence entre _parler des voitures_ et _parler de voitures_, c'est surtout cela que je voulais mettre en évidence. Définir exactement cette différence et en mettre tout le monde d'accord est moins aisé et sera toujours discutable.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

J'ai écrit cette phrase :


Alessa Azure said:


> c'est la première fois que quelqu'un me parle de coupons



Je sais que : parler *de* coupons = parler de + des coupons (parler de certains coupons)
                    parler *des* coupons = parler de + les coupons (parler de tous les coupons)

Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il est question ici de tous les coupons ou de certains coupons.

Merci


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

_De_ devant un substantif pluriel n’est pas forcément le résultat de la contraction entre la préposition _de_ et l’article indéfini pluriel, ce peut également être la préposition _de_ suivie d’un article zéro, autrement dit suivie d'un substantif non déterminé.
C’est le cas ici (et d’ailleurs, le singulier serait sans doute plus pertinent) :
Parler de coupons = parler de + des coupons (parler de certains coupons). 
Parler de coupon(s) = Parler de + Ø + coupon(s). 

(L’article zéro se trouve dans divers cas, avec des valeurs diverses ; il s’agit en l’espèce de son emploi en autonymie : _C'est la première fois que j'entends (parler de) ce terme "coupon" pour désigner cette chose_. Voir par exemple […] *ce lien*.)


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Thomas et Samuel parlent entre eux. Samuel dit :
- Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'Anastasia frappe Evan, on peut donc parler *d*'intimidation.

J'ai lu ce fil […], mais je ne comprends toujours pas, est-ce que pour vous _intimidation _est un concept global ici ou elle « appartient » à Anastasia et il faudrait employer l'article partitif ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans votre contexte, l'article défini serait inadapté. Le sens change en effet sensiblement avec cet autre article :

_On peut parler *d'*intimidation_ = Ce qu'il a fait peut être qualifié d'intimidation, cela peut être considéré comme de l'intimidation.
_On peut parler *de l'*intimidation_ = On peut discuter du sujet qu'est l'intimidation.


----------



## gouro

En français, peut-on dire ces deux phrases " je parle du droit " et " je parle de droit " ?
Je parle du mariage ou je parle du mariage ?
Je parle de la politique ou de politique ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Les deux sont possibles et proches de sens. Employer _de_ sans l'accompagner d'un article donne seulement au nom une valeur plus générale . _Parler de droit_ renvoie à tous les types de droit possible, alors que _parler du droit _peut se référer au seul droit romain , mais la différence est théorique. S'il faut absolument choisir pour ces phrases, je préférerai l'absence d'article : _parler de politique _....


----------



## Locape

Je crois que ça devrait être 'je parle *du* mariage' ou 'je parle *de* mariage'. Là aussi, "de" a un sens plus général, alors qu'avec "du", on parle d'un mariage en particulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Locape said:


> alors qu'avec "du", on parle d'un mariage en particulier


Pas nécessairement. On peut aussi _parler *du* mariage_ (ou _*du* droit_) pour parler de l'institution.


----------

